# Valbazen ???



## kit (Apr 15, 2004)

I know I can't worm bred ewes with valbazen. But, how soon after I worm with Valbazen can I put a ram in?? Thanks for any advice!! My vet wouldn't commit to anything as he really doesn't work with sheep....


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

I deworm with Valbazen in late July and put the rams in the weekend following Labor Day (in just a few days from now). My veterinarian and I discussed this a while back and his thought was the research was done on cattle and the risks in that species was low. Also I'm giving it 4-6 weeks to clear their system.

I deworm again in early November with Ivomec Plus which according to his has an even lower risk of causing deformities.


----------



## kit (Apr 15, 2004)

Wow!! I was hoping for a week.... Maybe I won't use Valbzen and I wanted the rams in a whole lot sooner than that.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

I was going to buy wormer tonight - what can I use for pregnant sheep? I have one due November and the other 3 in January.
Kit
Lacomb OR


----------



## LibertyWool (Oct 23, 2008)

I would not risk using Valbazen. You can use Ivomec. The only birth defect I have ever had was from a ewe that I dewormed 2 weeks before joining with Valbazen. It may not be related, but why risk it when there are other options.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

From the manufacturer's website http://www.pfizerah.com/PAHimages/compliance_pdfs/US_EN_VZ_compliance.pdf: 

"Do not administer to ewes during the first 30 days of pregnancy or for 30 days after removal of rams."

We use Valbazen on the wool and hair ewes around weaning time, when the rams are long gone and staying away for awhile. We use Ivomec at shearing time when the ewes are close to lambing. Don't worm much otherwise here and thus not much in the way of resistance worries.

Peg


----------



## kit (Apr 15, 2004)

I read the label and it doesn't say anything about using it before pregnancy only the 30 day stuff like mentioned above. And, I finally found a vet that works on sheep around here and he told me I only need to wait 10 days before putting the rams in just to be safe. And not to use it on the rams. Then he told me that Valbazen is not a good product anyway and I shouldn't use it??? He said the withdrawal is quick with Valbazen so if they are not bred at the time of use they will be fine... I have hair sheep and we very seldom worm - usually once a year so I guess I'm somewhat green with the wormer stuff... But I was told I should alternate wormers so that is why I was thinking Valbazen instead of Ivomec.


----------



## redroving (Sep 28, 2005)

My vet said that Valbezen was the cadillac wormer of Safeguard formula. We had to switch to it since the barberpole worms were resistant to Ivomec.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

We tried Valbazen and it was nearly useless compared to Safeguard! If it isn't safe sometimes I've come to distrust it always.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I just want to add I'm sure if my vet thought it was best I'd use it. There are areas of resistance that need a different approach, and a vets advice is second to none!! I am just that disappointed in using Valbazen.


----------

